# the petco dollar per gallon sale



## CarpCharacin (Dec 13, 2014)

The petco dollar per gallon sale is on!!! I just want to let everyone know.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah, my brother picked up a 20 gallon... For his ball python haha


----------



## CarpCharacin (Dec 13, 2014)

i got a 40 gallon for my ranchus. They are currently in a 20 gallon tall and i am going to move them to the 40 gallon.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

SWEET! I'm on it!


----------



## ivwarrior (Jul 27, 2008)

IT'S BACK!! :fish: :fish: :fish:

9/25 - 11/5/2016

$1/gallon on 10G, 20G, 20L, 29G, 40G and 55G

If you've been considering a new tank, now's the time. In store only. (Sorry Alaska, Hawaii and Puerto Rico, you're still paying full price)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

In some select stores, the deal includes 75 gallon tanks!!! How cool is that?


----------

